# suche weitere "fun"-shooter wie: Team Fortress 2, Battlefield Heroes, Loadout



## NRJX (30. September 2014)

hi

Ich suche noch mehr "Fun"-shooter in diesem STYLE (siehe Titel).
Im Moment spiele ich ("nur noch"  ) Loadout: ist am "verrücktesten"   gezeichnet aber 
hat leider wenige maps mit wenigen spielern.

thx!

NRJX


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. September 2014)

PvZ: Garden Warfare?
Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare


Ich glaube da gibt es nicht viele Spiele in der Kategorie.


----------



## Defenz0r (30. September 2014)

Quake Live ?


----------



## dmxcom (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke er steht eher auf die Cell Shading/Comic Look Optik.

Schau dir mal an:
Super MNC
Firefall
Minimum
Monday Night Combat
Dirty Bomb
Panzar
Orcs Must Die Unchained
Happy Wars

lg
Tom


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Oktober 2014)

Da gibt es noch [URL="http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/de/"]Battlefield Heroes[/URL]. Alls es rauskam fand ich es genial. Aber dann kam der ganze Pay2Win Gedöns und ab da gings mit dem Spiel bergab. Wenn ich gut gelaunt bin, schau ich ab und zu rein, mache die Pay2Win Noobs mit Free2Play kram platt und verlasse dann den Server, wenn die Noobs ihren ganzen Clan anheuern und den ganzen Server mit ihrer Schar leer fegen.

EDIT: Mist, hab die Überschrift nicht zu Ende gelesen


----------



## Stickwell (28. Oktober 2014)

hi 

Ich würde dir World of Padman empfehlen. Allerdings nur als LAN Game weil es Online keine Spieler mehr gibt.


----------



## NRJX (30. Oktober 2014)

"Tiny Troopers" fällt mir noch ein: 

Tiny Troopers on Steam


----------



## Kel (31. Oktober 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Schau dir mal an:
> Super MNC
> Firefall
> Minimum
> ...


MNC + SMNC + Orcs Must Die + Firefall sind tot (Firefall quasi).
Firefall hat mit den anderen auch nicht wirklich was zu tun ausser dass man dort auch schießen kann.
Minimum ist ganz lustig.

PvZ: Garden Warfare ist kein PvP.
Quake Live ist kein Funshooter.
Tiny Troppers als Antwort bedeutet man hat den Threadtitel nicht gelesen .....

Ausser Minimum gibt es nichts mehr auf dem Markt, Battlefield:Heroes war super (naja bis auf keine Updates aber halt EA) bis Pay2Win anfing und danach kam nie wieder etwas in der Form bis heute ...... tut mir leid.


----------

